# Crate size for auto travel



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm considering getting a crate for the car. Safety and all that.

We drive to a park 3-4 times per week (40 min roundtrip), and hikes or other walks on the weekends (sometimes as much as 6 hours in the car round trip). 

I've been doing a ton of research into crates over the last few days. TransK9, Variocage, Zinger, tons of lesser-known brands, etc. I want a crate that will be solid, will not rattle, will contain dirt/fur, has good ventilation, and is comfortable.

Size of the crate seems to be an issue that I keep coming back to. I'm just not sure what size she needs, and what will be comfy.

I measured her and got these measurements:
- tip of nose to base of tail (not counting tail length): 50"
- height at shoulder: 28"
- height at free stand, to top of ears: 35"
- her weight is in the 90-93lb range

I initially wanted a two-dog crate that I would put in the trunk area of the SUV, but the more I think about it, the less I want my dog in the crumple zone, even in a "crumple zone friendly" crate like the (stupidly expensive) Variocage. At this point I'm leaning towards using of these setups:

Option 1: cushion of (two of the three) rear seats is removed, crate is facing one of the rear doors. Here I can fit a 36" long crate and still retain usability of one of the three rear seats. The crate can be as wide as 28", and the lowish "base" will retain most usability in the rear view mirror (a plus).

Option 2: same as option 1, but a longer crate that removes usability of the third rear seat (not the end of the world).

Option 3: fold two of the three rear seats down, crate on top, facing the rear of the car. Dog enters through the tailgate, crate is 90% in the rear passenger area, with only a small part protruding into the cargo area. This option has 28" of width, a height restriction of 34", and can be any length. This will block the rear view mirror, but retain the usability of the third rear seat.

Option 4: a two-dog crate positioned just like option 3, but removing usability of the third seat (in this case the max width is 41", other restrictions as in option 3).

Now the crates I'm considering:

Crate A: 



- 40" long/deep, 28" wide, 32" high
- works for options 2 and 3

Crate B: Trans K9 B23
- 36" long/deep, 24" wide, 25.5" high
- works for options 1 and 3

Crate C: Trans K9 B19 
- 36" long/deep, 38" wide, 29" high
- works for option 4

Crate D: 



- 41" long/deep, 25" wide, 29" high (exterior);
- 40" long/deep, 22" wide, 28" high (interior)
- works for options 2 and 3

Cost-wise, the TransK9 crates will require $300 for shipping (shipped assembled, on a pallet), whereas the Zinger and Impact include free/negligible shipping. 

Which crate do you think she'll be most comfortable in? Which would you get? Any other options I've missed?


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Another crate that I think will work:

Crate E: Trans K9 B9
- 43" long/deep, 38" wide, 30" high
- only for option 4


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Also, Liza is absolutely non-destructive, so the "escapability" factor is not important. I can confidently leave her in the car - uncrated - for any length of time.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Another option just occurred to me: I could build a wooden crate of any size considerably cheaper than any of the above options. Would be waterproofed, padded, and built without any metal hardware so as to avoid any sharp objects should the crate be damaged in an accident.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey. Travelling with your pet needs a lot of preparation in terms of crates as well as the auto you're going to use. These are all great options you have there. Wooden crates are also great and can be used as end tables or night stands. It will also be great to have your pet closest to you.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

That is a big dog. I think anything less than 42" is going to be cramped. And you tend to want a smaller car crate than home crate. 

I wish the impact crates had been out when I got my boxes though because they can be carried into hotel rooms.

I would really consider a custom welded crate for the money you are spending. Is that an option. You save on the shipping and may get exactly what you want.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> That is a big dog. I think anything less than 42" is going to be cramped. And you tend to want a smaller car crate than home crate.
> 
> I wish the impact crates had been out when I got my boxes though because they can be carried into hotel rooms.
> 
> I would really consider a custom welded crate for the money you are spending. Is that an option. You save on the shipping and may get exactly what you want.


I actually already purchased an Impact XXL Collapsible model - 48" long. Same length as the wire crate I previously had at home, and same length as the only PetSmart crate that fit when we tried out a few. I'll be getting the crate either tomorrow or Saturday - pretty excited!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Sounds great! Would love to hear what you think of it. I *thought* they had a 48" model but could not find it.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> Sounds great! Would love to hear what you think of it. I *thought* they had a 48" model but could not find it.


I'll post a mini-review once I get it set up - will be a new thread.

Their crate naming is very confusing:

XXL Stationary Crate - 42"
XXL Collapsible Crate - 48"

You'd think that two XXL crates from the same manufacturer would be the same size... 

I would have actually preferred the stationary had it come in 48" length.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Have you considered The Variocage from Ray Allen K9 ? I'm going with either that or the TransK9 B9


----------

